# Protests at the Capital....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Has anyone noticed how many Republican Representatives are acting right now with people breaking into Congress and classes with police....

THEY ARE DENOUNCING ALL OF THIS.

How come this didn't happen from the Democratic Representatives with Antifa, BLM, the riots this summer, etc???? Honestly look how they are handling things and denouncing the extreme or "fringe" people. It is a big difference. oke: oke: oke:

I am again all for peaceful protests but once you break a law... you should get punished! :bop:

But just want to show the difference on how some of our political leaders act. Some remain silent and dont denounce the civil discourse.... while others try to stamp it out ASAP.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Democratic leaders love the violence. Like any other hoodlum they threaten society with it. Libersl A.ericans are not that unlike the cartels.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People at the rally in DC said ANTIFA was spread among them . They said they carried Trump flags. but called Trump supporters fascists and tried to start fights. Further I just watched a video where ANTIFA didnt storm the capitol they were let in. Capitol police simply stepped aside. This was a setup. How did mentally challenged Biden have a speech on teleprompter in less than an hour that adressed everything taking place. I would say he knew exactly what was going to happen.

That moron with the horns like a viking I have seen on other videos..

I dont know if I trust utube. Right now the video of the police simp m y walking out of the way to let the rioters in locked up and will not play. No police were lushed. nothing was thrown at them as reported by fake news. Its almost as if they were enciursged in. Real strange.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Further I just watched a video where ANTIFA didnt storm the capitol they were let in. Capitol police simply stepped aside. This was a setup.


I don't believe that for a second. I've watched some of this on the TV and I see the police fighting back but were simply overrun by the swell of the crowd. *If you have such video why not post it to backup that claim*. As Sara Palin put it, those that stormed the capital are fake patriots. A lot of Republicans just proved today that they are no better than the rioters on the Liberal side. We are a nation of laws and this crap by some Republicans is embarrassing and Trump is mostly to blame with all his unproven claims of a stolen election. If anything was set up today I'm sorry to say it was created by Trump. To continue to try to whitewash his latest actions is sad and disgusting. I certainly don't support Biden but after this crap today by Trump, he has lost my support.

Republicans need to wake up and get their act together if they want to come back as a popular choice.



> nothing was thrown at them as reported by fake news


Hogwash- even fox news is showing tapes of the police fighting back with clubs, shields, fists, and even pepper spray.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Resky, you are correct. This one is totally on Trump's shouldered. Sad this kind of thing has to happen in our country. Whether from the right or left. The enabler needs to stop this crap. He lost. Own up to it and move on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If you have such video why not post it to backup that claim


 It was a tv program and the whole show stopped the second time. I understand thst people seen police fighting, but the news can take pictures at different times and different angles. This was the original entry. Try Newsmax its where I watched it. Have you ever seen Trump supporters that looked like these people? Ill reserve judgment until I find more.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Our 45th President, Donald J. Trump, has incited insurrection in a last-ditch effort to remain in office and, in turn, immune from arrest and prosecution from past alleged crimes. Amid violence, Trump says, 'Remember this day forever!'

Here is another Twitter from the wacko....Anyone who says he isn't responsible for this mob violence has no clue 
"These are the things and events that happen when a sacred landslide election victory is so unceremoniously & viciously stripped away from great patriots who have been badly & unfairly treated for so long,"

It's far past time for the rich and powerful to stand up and say, "We were wrong. We never should have supported him. He should go away for good, now.

Pence needs to get some stones and get the Cabinet to invoke the 25th amendment.There will be a lot of white house resignations in the next week.

If the insurrectionists were Black or Brown, they would have cuffs on their wrists at best, tags on their toes at worst.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have seen both police fighting and police just standing aside. I dont underdtand that, unless its two djfferent as areas. Then there is a video on our local station now showing some normal looking rally folks strolling along with no one bothering in the capitol. Then some people from radio program "The Flag" said they seen some conservatives out of control.



> It's far past time for the rich and powerful


 That would be democrats. Have you not noticed the rich are democrats? The democrats have been the party of the rich for many years. Forget what they say and look at the net worth of the people who support democrats. Look at who contributed. The most rich in this nation, and people like George Soros working behind the scenes. Democrats and republicans are all part of the swamp.

Why would twitter remove a video of Trump calling for calm and peace? Do they not want that message? One would think anyone who. wants the violence to end would welcome that message. Think about it.



> Hogwash- even fox news is showing tapes of the police fighting back with clubs, shields, fists, and even pepper spray


. I did see the use of large canisters of tear gass used to remove people from the capitol. I senators that planned to support Trump changed their mind. So I am left with a few days yo decide why. Because they blame Trump, because it was poitically expediant, because people play acting as Trump supporters suckered everyone. Will we ever know. I do know one thing. all the Russia Russia lies divided this nation. It leaves me with little to no faith in humanity. Even on here where people should know better so many lies were posted. After they became proven wrong those type of posts continued. Blind partisanship is not a good thing. As corrupt as the Bidens are we will have to pray for them to do the right things. Thats what people should have been doing for Trump.

This whole thing could have been avoided if an independent investigation of the election had been agreed upon by Biden and Trump. Then we coukd all have faith in our election and each other. Do we not all want the truth?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess I have to find that quote I posted from FORBES that said Republicans make up the majority of rich people in this country.

You must have missed this one.....

"Honestly, it is probably Republicans. When it comes down to it, the richest families in America tend to donate to Republican candidates. Forbes reported out of the 50 richest families in the United States, 28 donate to Republican candidates. Another seven donate to Democrats. Additionally, 15 of the richest families in the U.S. donate to both parties."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

After violent pro-Trump protesters stormed the US Capitol on Wednesday, a growing number of Republican leaders and Cabinet officials believe Donald Trump should be removed from office before January 20. Four of them called for the 25th Amendment to be invoked, and two others said the President should be impeached.

"He has to be impeached and removed," said one current Republican elected official.
A former senior official said the President's actions were egregious enough to remove him even with such a short time left in his tenure.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

KEN W said:


> After violent pro-Trump protesters stormed the US Capitol on Wednesday, a growing number of Republican leaders and Cabinet officials believe Donald Trump should be removed from office before January 20. Four of them called for the 25th Amendment to be invoked, and two others said the President should be impeached.
> 
> "He has to be impeached and removed," said one current Republican elected official.
> A former senior official said the President's actions were egregious enough to remove him even with such a short time left in his tenure.


Anyone who doesn't see how unfit for the position he is and how seditious his conduct was that caused what happened yesterday is a partisan hack that wouldn't object if he killed someone in the capital.

It's 25th amendment time. If it isn't used now then it probably never will be.

This is exactly what has concerned me all along. This is what he is like in public so what exactly do you think is going on behind closed doors?

When all this comes out there are going to be some serious repercussions for the politicians that have protected him time and again.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I just heard that Trump has banned VP Pence from the West Wing.

Does anyone want to see pictures of the "work" carried out by the "patriots" who stormed the Capitol.

Now four deaths from the insurrection. The stink from this ain't going to wash off easy.

Invoke the 25th amendment. This is the reason you have it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My next hope is that Trump is held accountable for this riot he has encouraged. The Republican Party is in shambles. Will it continue on this road to break into 2 parties.....only happened once in our history. The Whig Party divided and some formed the modern day Republican Party.

Something like this has only happened once during the War of 1812 when our capital was assaulted and burned


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The election is officially over. 2 weeks(maybe) and we will have a sane president in the Whitehouse.
He needs to be removed from office as fast as possible.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have you been to the capitol? I have. When you go there look closely there are snipers on the roof. There are metal detectirs at every door. There is no way that a person gets in easily. I watched one person chase a policeman up two flights of stairs with both swinging sticks at each other. The policeman never pulled his pepper spray or his side arm. Miraculously the cameraman was able to be at the top of both stairs to get the picture. 
Now on other media people who were thete said the capitol police were escourting buss loads of ANTIFA into the area. A man whos father recently retired from security at a federal building in DC said its impossible to take over a fedral building in DC that easily. The rioters took pictures in the chsmbers, they even took pictures in Pelosis office. The guy whos father had been security said it had to bd organized by some senators and the capitol police. 
The demented democrats are again suckering the simple. If some Trump supporters were foolish enough to mix in they all should bevpunished. The truth died in the election this year. Let me ask you thisvguys: would you support an independent investigation into our election? We need to do something or this will get worse. It may not yiekd the answer I exlect or the answer you expect, but if it yields the truth it should be the answer we all want.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

NO WAY......those were far right Trump supporters. You seem to be blinded by your misguided support for a guy who needs to be indicted for inciting a riot. Thank God we only have to live with this WACKO for 2 more weeks. If we are lucky he will be removed from office before then.

Trump and his sons and the wacko Giuliani telling the crowd to go into combat mode and then march to the Capital should all be indicted for inciting a riot. Enough is enough.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> This one is totally on Trump's shouldered. Sad this kind of thing has to happen in our country. Whether from the right or left. The enabler needs to stop this crap. He lost. Own up to it and move on.


All of you are trying to blame Trump for something individuals did. IT ISN'T HIS FAULT. It is the people who did the actions fault.

It is like blaming the riots on the Dem elected officials. Even when they said.... Get in the faces, go low, burn the MF down. I blame them for condemning the riots and also blame them for not allowing the police to do their jobs and let the riots go for days and days and days. I blame the media for poking a bear over and over. You dont think that getting called racists, nazis, deplorable, uneducated, etc. Over and over and over wont cause some people to snap? It is like when the kid getting bullied finally decides to fight back. Many have had enough of it. We have talked about it on this site.

But what did you see happen yesterday.... Trump said GO HOME... STOP... BE PEACEFUL.... and send in the National Gaurd. You saw every single Republican Senator and House members say... STOP. Funny never saw that with the riots in DC, Minneapolis, Wisconson, etc. Never heard any of them speak out when ANTIFA took over and occupied parts of a city for months. Interesting how you now want to push blame but during those times you still BLAMED TRUMP.

Please get some goggles on to see how hypicritial you all are.

The sole blame is the people who did the actions. Trump never "ordered" them to over run the capital, to riot, etc. He said MARCH and let your voices be heard. A huge difference. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

All of you BLAMING TRUMP.....

Where were you when these people said these things? Why were you not "BLAMING" them.... oh wait.. .you also blamed TRUMP.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Will we ever know the truth?



> Former FBI Agent at Today's DC Events Reports That at Least One ANTIFA Bus Infiltrated Trump Rally


https://newsla.localad.com/2021/01/06/i ... ump-rally/

This video is long: 




At about 3:30 you see a capital police officer seeming leading a group of protesters deeper into the building. He is certainly not attempting to repel them in any meaningful way. Since this is inside the capital, I would expect no less than two officers guarding that access point and considering the circumstances there should be four or more. Is that his partner making the video? If so, why isn't he helping to repel that group, or at the very least, calling for assistance? Something here smells.

At about 6:30 you see a person dressed as a police officer move a barricade outside the capital and allow access to the group of protesters behind the barricade. The group of officers then walk away with the protesters streaming through the barricade behind them.

I've received training in crowd control and riot response, neither of these techniques were taught or suggested.

I hope that at some point the truth about what happened yesterday comes out, but with the liars soon to be in control I doubt it ever will.

I do know that blaming Trump for this is ludicrous and only speaks to your unreasonable hatred for the man.

I think that we all now have a front row seat to the destruction of a republic that has lasted more than 240 years.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now by a friend we hear from a farmer at Devils Lake, North Dakota who was there. He said everything was peaceful until a group coming pushing their way through the crowd and up to the capitol. They were not fellow supporters because they shoved Trump supporters and were rude with them. This entire thing was a set up to convince the simple minded.



> Trump and his sons and the wacko Giuliani telling the crowd to go into combat mode and then march to the Capital should all be indicted for inciting a riot


 Video please.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What is really sad.... is many "celebrities" and others are trying to make this about race. Many are saying.... What would have happened if these were "black" people who did this.

They are so blinded that they don't see the hypocriasy that we watched all summer as people of color rioted, looted, burned down city after city... with out much push back from police. YES THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED ALL SUMMER. NYC police were told to stand down.... DC police told to stand down... Minneapolis Police told to stand down.... Seatle police told to stand down... Dallas police told to stand down... Pittsburg police told to stand down.... Kenosha police told to stand down..... Are these people so blinded by hate and want to cause more dived.... Oh yeah... and like my previous post and picture.... the blamed Trump for all of the riots this past year and summer....

I will post this picture again to let it sink in to the people who want to blame Trump for everything.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/13 ... 9456975872

I am sure Trump is to blame for this too correct??? ANTIFA trying to break into a Portland court house and smashed up business windows.

Again it is the people who do this act are the ones to blame and the people who are hindering POLICE to do their jobs. Our police force around this nation have been nuetered by the PC crowd and many political leaders. All because they dont want to look bad, look racist, our cultural problem on not letting the facts play out, our culture of the media (ALL MEDIA) of wanting to distort facts and truths to make a "story", the fact that we are a NOW NOW NOW society and cant wait for things to unfold with truth and evidence.... etc.

Also think about Portland..... the Police are not arresting anyone because they are out the next day with out bail or bonds. The courts just release them. So why wouldn't people think they are "above the law" and can do what ever they please.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Now by a friend we hear from a farmer at Devils Lake, North Dakota who was there. He said everything was peaceful until a group coming pushing their way through the crowd and up to the capitol. They were not fellow supporters because they shoved Trump supporters and were rude with them. This entire thing was a set up to convince the simple minded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually a lot of them have been identified as far right wing q anon nuts that have been at a bunch of these protests and known trump supporters. That's the thing about rhetoric, it only takes a few nut jobs and rhetoric like trump has been commonly using to turn something into a tragedy.

And there is video all over of the Giuliani thing at the rally calling for trial via combat. There is also Don Jr and trumps own rhetoric over the past month, days and hours leading up to this. Fox News ironically had a segment on the 5th that expressed serious concern over the presidents rhetoric and path potentially leading up to something like this.

Whether he is removed or not, he is finished as a viable candidate in the future, as are many that have aligned themselves with this and his narrative.

As far as any protests, no matter who or why, when they turn violent/destructive they need to be halted immediately by whatever means necessary. Justifying one based on another is crazy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Huntn....

Here is a picture out there. Again not saying that this individual in the picture cant be both for BLM and Trump. Or that he was even violent at any of the rallies... but just showing you some "common" things.... One photo is at a BLM protest... the other is at Capital hill. Again he has every right to be at the same. But I thought all Trump supporters are NAZI's....

Also... dont know how accurate. But again I will wait and see what comes of all of this and any evidence that might come forward.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW.... this is BLM protesting in DC....

again... both were wrong and the individuals who did these things need to be punished. But to say how one is "bad" and the other is perfectly OK or was "needed" is completely bias BS by the media.

And might give you some context as to why people think they can get away with the violence and destruction that has happened all year. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> we are a NOW NOW NOW society and cant wait for things to unfold with truth and evidence.... etc.


That's our liberals on here. Did you learn anything guys with all the false posts during the impeachment? To me it looks like your trying to create the problem. It looks like your trying to destroy the truth. Time after time you posted things that time itself revealed false. Now without question you jump on the "it's Trumps fault" bandwagon. Your not interested in truth you want to create a narrative. Does hate so control you that you can't see it? Does victory at the cost of truth not bother anyone? I do understand that jumping to conclusions is hard to control at times when you are defending someone, but jumping to conclusions to destroy someone is ------ hateful.

Chuck that picture you posted: it's not only the attire the man is wearing it's the same face. This clearly is not a Trump supporter it's a Trump hater. The picture becomes more clear with that photo and from the farmer at Devils Lake who was there. I hope with these things our fellow conservatives at least give this more thought before judging.

Chuck I commend you for always reminding me to wait and see. Thank you. At times I lost that perspective, but with your comments I could be reminded and regain correct perspective.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lets take politics out of this if people are capable.

Lets say there is opposing views on shooting a handgun. One group says you hold your gun vertical and another group says you hold it horizontal. You go to a rally to support the vertical group and another unknown group pushes their way through the crowd calling you a nazi and spitting on you. Are these fellow vertical shooters or are they infiltrating horizontal shooters? Gee I don't know, I'm dumber than a stump, what do you think?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Huntn....
> 
> Here is a picture out there. Again not saying that this individual in the picture cant be both for BLM and Trump. Or that he was even violent at any of the rallies... but just showing you some "common" things.... One photo is at a BLM protest... the other is at Capital hill. Again he has every right to be at the same. But I thought all Trump supporters are NAZI's....
> 
> Also... dont know how accurate. But again I will wait and see what comes of all of this and any evidence that might come forward.


The picture is of a man identified as Jake Angeli or otherwise known as Q-anon shaman. He has interview online, is a known trump supporter and has been photographed at numerous Trump rallies holding a Q sent me sign.

Even the q crowd is running from this guy putting out claims he is antifa and married to pelosi's daughter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:



> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Huntn....
> ...


Q went to support BLM?????????????????? You never know what's going on in todays world. You even run into people who say they are republican, but hate Trump. You hear people say they support Trump then purposely say something stupid. Deception runs rampant in our world.

Edit: I googled the name you posted. Whatever he really is one thing is certain he is an idiot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Chuck that picture you posted: it's not only the attire the man is wearing it's the same face. This clearly is not a Trump supporter it's a Trump hater. The picture becomes more clear with that photo and from the farmer at Devils Lake who was there. I hope with these things our fellow conservatives at least give this more thought before judging.


Plainsman... and others.

I dont know if this guy in the hat and what not was at the BLM as an "anti" protester or was he right in the middle of the BLM protest in AZ. He can be for BLM and a Trump Supporter. Contrary to what the Media and Many Dem's want you to think. But it can happen and does. But what is needed to be found out is if this guy is a "radical" one way or another. What I mean is... .is he a BLM radical that hates Trump but yet wanted to go cause trouble.

BTW... the same guy is in a picture with another guy with a communism tattoo on his had. I will repost it below. But how many Trump supporters do you think have communism tattoos? I will also say I dont know if the photo has been photo shopped or altered in anyway. Just something that is out there online..... Guy in yellow has the communism tattoo.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Smith said:
> ...


No. That's why it's false he is a member or supporter of antifa. This guy is 100% anti-antifa/BLM. It's just a falsified image.

He's a nut bag and has supported trump.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The picture is of a man identified as Jake Angeli or otherwise known as Q-anon shaman. He has interview online, is a known trump supporter and has been photographed at numerous Trump rallies holding a Q sent me sign.
> 
> Even the q crowd is running from this guy putting out claims he is antifa and married to pelosi's daughter.


Like I stated.... didn't know if he was an "antiprotester" at the BLM rally... or even he could support BLM. Dont know. But just showing you things out there that need some answers is all.

How about the guy with the communist tattoo on his hand? Next to the Shaman.... Also the guy on the other side of the shaman who seems to have a press badge on. So did these guys "storm" or were they let in because of credentials?

But anyways.... the media always wants to show the "whackos" (or people dressed a certain way) who are at these protests. Just to push a narrative. Yes this goes for people at BLM, ANTIFA, MAGA, etc. At any rally they want to show people who are extreme because it makes for a story and pushes a narrative. They don't go to the plan clothed person who is calm and just there showing support for a cause (any cause).... they want the clown in a costume, foaming at the mouth and screaming at the top of their lungs, and being aggressive in speech or actions. Then they pin that person as how the whole group is. YES THIS GOES FOR ALL PROTESTS... BLM, ANTIFA, MAGA, PETA, 2A Rights Groups, NRA, ETC. People if you cant see how the media plays a huge roll in all of this you are blind. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> No. That's why it's false he is a member or supporter of antifa. This guy is 100% anti-antifa/BLM. It's just a falsified image.
> 
> He's a nut bag and has supported trump.


The image isn't false.... they just didn't tell the whole truth....ie: Was he at the BLM as a counter protest? That is what was the unknown.... but the fact that he was at both is Truth. See how people try to push a narrative. Again... you read my post... I said... these things... i said... was he there as a counter protester... was he there supporting BLM... and yes Trump supporters can also support BLM... even though the media wants to make you think different. oke: :thumb: Just like Trump supporters can also not support the police. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> No. That's why it's false he is a member or supporter of antifa. This guy is 100% anti-antifa/BLM. It's just a falsified image.
> 
> He's a nut bag and has supported trump.


The old cliche with friends like that you don't need enemies comes to mind. Still I wonder about this guy. I could easily say I support Biden and go raise havoc. As much as I dislike BLM do you remember the video of the masked guy showing up with a hammer and walking down the street breaking every window and then just disappearing around the corner while the crowd started looting? I hate to say it, but I think that was a BLM hater. Unfortunately your and my side doesn't have all angels. Also Q which I know little about are going to have people making them look stupid on purpose. Same with liberal groups. Unfortunately not everyone is as they appear.



> The image isn't false.... they just didn't tell the whole truth


 The little I know about Q is that I think they are conservative. I see that hammer and sickle tattoo and can't in my wildest imagination see a Trump supporter and a communist standing together protesting anything. This has to trip some questioning triggers in anyone with a half open mind. Remember Trump saying we will never have socialism on my watch? Well communism is only the uglier sister of socialism.

In today's world people lie without a thought. Integrity is a casualty. Especially with the democrat part which are practiced liars. In todays world if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck, it's probably a pigeon.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look at the two pictures I am posting.....

They are from the NYT's.... if you dont think the media is a problem look at it. In one article it states that one movement has "room for rage" and is breaking into federal buildings on a nightly basis, setting fires, throwing things at police, etc... and THE NYT's JUSTIFIES THIS. Then read the headline from today..... uke: Again... how is one OK and the other one NOT?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will post this picture again....

You blame Trump for what happened yesterday.... But wont blame other elected officials for inciting protests, aggression, and violence...... AND YES THOSE ARE QUOTES THAT THESE PEOPLE SAID. If you want to take a snippet of something Trump said you should also be able to take a snippet of what these people said. Oh yeah.... who was the one on National TV during a National Address tore up a speech? Just saying if you want to blame Trump... you also need to blame these people.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> He's a nut bag and has supported trump.


Kinda like these nut bags who support the other guy?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> I will post this picture again....
> 
> You blame Trump for what happened yesterday.... But wont blame other elected officials for inciting protests, aggression, and violence...... AND YES THOSE ARE QUOTES THAT THESE PEOPLE SAID. If you want to take a snippet of something Trump said you should also be able to take a snippet of what these people said. Oh yeah.... who was the one on National TV during a National Address tore up a speech? Just saying if you want to blame Trump... you also need to blame these people.


I do.

Like I said both instances those that fanned the flames are guilty.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

In the picture below..... the guy with the "badge" around his neck. it was actually his work credintials. He has been fired.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am listening to many callers on Rush Limbaugh thst were at the rally. By the way it doesnt look like Rush has many days left so listen while he is still alive. Anyway. this last guy said a fellow with a black hoody and a black face mask came up and crouched behind him and his friend then ignited a flare and threw it at the cops. He said everything was peaceful until a group of violent people showed up.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I am listening to many callers on Rush Limbaugh thst were at the rally. By the way it doesnt look like Rush has many days left so listen while he is still alive. Anyway. this last guy said a fellow with a black hoody and a black face mask came up and crouched behind him and his friend then ignited a flare and threw it at the cops. He said everything was peaceful until a group of violent people showed up.


That's probably the way most of these things start out. I am sure at many of the protests that turned into riots over the summer it was a small, violent, percentage committing most of the atrocities.

And I still go back to those that fan the flames with their rhetoric are just as if not more guilty than those lighting the fuse.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I do.
> 
> Like I said both instances those that fanned the flames are guilty.


Good... that is a starting point.

Now do you blame the media (ALL MEDIA) about stoking the flames. They have for 4 years called anyone who supports Trump a Racist, Nazi, Deplorable, Uneducated, traitors, liars, etc. THis can also be said about what some say about Dem's and calling them Communists, Socialists, baby killers, etc.

Not everyone fits the shoe that the media wants to portray. Not all Dem's believe in abortion.... not all dem's believe in socialism... etc.

But the media kept driving things and saying these things.... they flamed just as much as others. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Actually.... listen to how the media is going off right now....

Honestly... do you think they are at all helping the situation???

I remember during the BLM and ANTIFA protests some on FOX said that it is a few bad actors that are doing the most damage...and also they talked about how elected officials needed to come out and condemn them... yet they didn't.

But just wait and keep watching... I hope I am wrong. But I dont see the media at all letting up and things could get worse... I hope not... but just wait. The more the media calls people uneducated, racist, nazi, facists, etc. People will explode.

Talked with alot of friends yesterday about what went down.... they were ****** off how the media was going off on the subject. They said they were getting upset and could see why all of this happened.

Now also look how Twitter and other Social media outlets are purging followers of conservatives.... hmmmm.

Remember when I talked about how or who controls the media or how they lean politically.... oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Time for Vice President Pence to walk into the oval office and say

"Mr President it's over for you. Get on Air Force 1 and fly to Mira Lago and play golf for the next 2 weeks. I will take care of the government until President elect Biden takes over."

I do not trust what this wacko can still do in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> NO WAY......those were far right Trump supporters. You seem to be blinded by your misguided support for a guy who needs to be indicted for inciting a riot. Thank God we only have to live with this WACKO for 2 more weeks. If we are lucky he will be removed from office before then.
> 
> Trump and his sons and the wacko Giuliani telling the crowd to go into combat mode and then march to the Capital should all be indicted for inciting a riot. Enough is enough.


Really Ken? Then explain this guy.



> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/...the-capitol-n2582766
> 
> Utah Man With a History of Organizing Violent Antifa, BLM Protests, Was Inside the Capitol
> 
> ...


He is an organizer. It is believed that he never goes anywhere with less than 30-40 followers, so if he was there, you can bet there were more.

I think that you are blinded by an unreasonable hatred for one man. Question is, are you like the Democrats in Washington, so consumed by your hatred that you are willing to destroy this democracy just to be rid of him? Because they most assuredly are willing to do just that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Explain about the Proud Boys all over the riot. Including that yahoo in the Native American outfit with a helmet with horns.

I am not blinded at all.....it's the Trump buddies who can't see what most of us see....thank God he only has 2 weeks to gi at the most.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

No, you first. You are the one who claimed it was all Trump supporters.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Picking out the ones with the red hats was easy. And not all of them had red hats.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

uke:


KEN W said:


> Picking out the ones with the red hats was easy. And not all of them had red hats.


Oh my please tell me your not as simple as the old cowboy movies where the guy with the black hat was always the bad guy and the guy with the white hat was always the good guy. You should apply for a job with the CIA or some organization like that. They dont have anyone with the skills to spot bad guys like you do. You should call them and tell them to look for red hats. Its a good thing the bad guys were not smart enough to wear blue hats right? Do you think adults these days are smart enough to wear clothing that makes them look ----- no they are not smart enough to fool you. I should know better. oke: :rollin: I dont know if I should laugh or cry.

Ken I think back to your posts during the impeachment. I wasnt impressed with your jumping to conclusions. Now you double down. Im simply trmying to shock you into slowing down and giving things a little more time to play out and think of all the possible scenarios. You have to admit judging situation by hat color was crazy funny.

Seriously Ken there are a lot of scammers out there looking for victims. They see that hat post they will put on a democrst sticker. show up at your door, and sell you a box of horse dung for $1800 ounce gold.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If there was more than 13 days left in the presidency I think he would be gone via the 25th.

Look at all the people leaving the administration, look at the former cabinet members calling him out, look at the former people in high places, all that trump brought in calling him out. Former presidents, secretaries of state, attorney generals, ambassadors, republican and democrats are all agreeing on this episode. Hell even Mitch and Lindsey have had enough of his crap.

I am sure there were some agitators, no doubt, just like I am sure there were some fringe trump fans agitating the BLM protests as well. It still doesn't excuse those that fanned the flames in either instance.

The republican party has always been better than this, until trump. The win at all costs regardless of the means has cost them dearly and I fear it will be a long lasting defeat unless things change.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Because there is no loyalty and the media, ANTIFA , and democrats fooled a large majority of the public. You dont like Trump. but if your going to try find a good guy in DC your going to die of old age looking. They are all for power, money, and themselves. Its only a matter of bad, worse, and worst people. At least Trump did many good things while he was in. That angers them because they all play off one another. Democrat snd republican make promises they dont keep. Trump did and that rocks the swamp. What country are you a citizen of, and what flag do you swear an allegiance to? If its America is there anything wrong with America first?

PS. I wish this stinking phone would give me a comma and not a period when I click comma. :******:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Because there is no loyalty and the media, ANTIFA , and democrats fooled a large majority of the public. You dont like Trump. but if your going to try find a good guy in DC your going to die of old age looking. They are all for power, money, and themselves. Its only a matter of bad, worse, and worst people. At least Trump did many good things while he was in. That angers them because they all play off one another. Democrat snd republican make promises they dont keep. Trump did and that rocks the swamp. What country are you a citizen of, and what flag do you swear an allegiance to? If its America is there anything wrong with America first?
> 
> PS. I wish this stinking phone would give me a comma and not a period when I click comma. :ticked:


I thought he was a con man and repugnant long before he became president, when they nominated him I couldn't believe it, an that people continue to buy his constant lies baffles me.

I just refuse to fall in line because the party nominated and acquiesced to him. No doubt everything that has been done in his administration is not bad, but I do believe his bad far outweighs the good.

I also believe trump did nothing to the swamp but make it worse. He was shady as hell as a business man and nothing he has done in office leads me to believe he has changed.

You are right in that the system as a whole needs a change to get the money out of it. Lobbyist, super pac fundraising and the citizens United decision really dicked up the entire thing. Corporations and super pacs basically having unfettered donation ability have made corruption run rampant.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/Julio_Rosas11/statu ... 8389964800

This is what is sad.... people are LYING.... they are trying to push a racial divide even more.

A guy with his feet on the ground said force was used. SOMEONE WAS SHOT AND KILLED.... but yet the VP-elect is pushing a racial narrative. THAT IS WHAT IS WRONG!!! :bop: :bop: :bop:

Also she forgets how she and others all year have called for POLICE TO STAND DOWN.... so if they did... you can't say race... because they stood down in Minneapolis, DC, NYC, SEATLE, etc... So sick of everything has to be about race and not just about IDIOTS.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You are right in that the system as a whole needs a change to get the money out of it. Lobbyist, super pac fundraising and the citizens United decision really dicked up the entire thing. Corporations and super pacs basically having unfettered donation ability have made corruption run rampant.


I agree completely bearfan. I have never thought Trump was a great human, but he accompliashed much and the direction he took was much better than the alternative. At the end of this year I think you will agree with me.

Only the supper rich and the lazy want socialism. The rich want to play kings and peasants while the lazy want the ambitiouse to support them whilevthe sit on their ***.

Edit: Anyone have a dollar amount of the damage done by the rioters? Did they set any fires? Did they hurt anyone? If not maybe there were not any liberals in the crowd.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now we hear the capitol police turned down offers for assistance, and they opened the barriers to let people in.

I remember the Tea Party and radicals said they would infiltrate. They did and the media knew who to talk to when they went to rallies. They would pick a fellow who really wasnt a Tea Party member and he would say something really stupid. Then there are people who are simply trouble makers. To be very honest I think 25% of the peolle who breeched the capital were ANITA type trouble makers and the ones who followed were idiots. Yup there are some conservative idiots. Try find a liberal who is honest enough----- ok now Im in fantasy land, liberal and honest shouldnt be in the same sentence.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"The most incompetent President in the history of America"

After watching more video from last night and seeing him, his son and his personal lawyer telling the crowd to march to the capital and get ready for combat.....they all need to be indicted for inciting a riot. They are just as guilty as the mob who broke in. At least this wacko isn't going to the inauguration on the 20th. And he is not wanted by anyone to go.

This wacko has made our country look like a third world dictator trying to overthrow a presidential election.

No more reading Tweets from this buffoon. He has been banned. To bad he wasn't banned 4 years ago.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> telling the crowd to march to the capital and get ready for combat....


 Since its hard to find things that I dont believe ever existed maybe you can check utube and show us that statement. Im sure if Trump said something like that Utube would want the whole world to see it. They did delete him calling for peace.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman is it hard to breathe when you have your head buried that far in the sand?
Do you not watch ANY mainstream television?
How can you say you did not see Rudy tell people to prep for combat????
Don Junior????????
Special Advisor to the President Ivanka?????
What do you watch?
Cartoons apparently.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Prophetic words from decades ago??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Prophetic words from decades ago??


Stop talking about Obama he is gone. Well out of the Whitehouse.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump will be impeached. Even if it goes beyond Jan 20 and he is out of office. Part of impeachment includes not being able to run for office in the future.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:lol:


Canuck said:


> Plainsman is it hard to breathe when you have your head buried that far in the sand?
> Do you not watch ANY mainstream television?
> How can you say you did not see Rudy tell people to prep for combat????
> Don Junior????????
> ...


Thren you will have no problem with a video. I watch about everything, but I didnt hear that. If it was not live I wouldnt believe it. They do most things out of context if not live.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

How long will they be able to suppress the truth. Video evidence that common people post disappears. A video I posted yesterday is gone. Nothing untruthfull, nothing violent, no valid resson other than suppressing truth.

Many peolle who were there are now telling their stories. Videos of the police pulling the barricaded aside and allowing people up the steps of the capitol are removed, why? They said as they walked dressed as normall people younger people dressed in black with hoodies started walking with the crowd csrrying bull horns and using fowl language. These same people were the ones who started screaming on their bull horns storm the Bastille. The phrase itself doesnt sound like something from a conservative mouth.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Trump will be impeached. Even if it goes beyond Jan 20 and he is out of office. Part of impeachment includes not being able to run for office in the future.


Thats because they know next election the people will watch closely. The communists know they lostvthis time, and they know Trump would win in 2024. This is simply criminals coveringbtheir ***.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Some members of the Nazi party will will most likely go along with impeachment .


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Some members of the Nazi party will will most likely go along with impeachment .


That woukd not surprise me. The RINOs will certainly go along with it. Traitors like Romney will be thrilled. Brain washed old McCain will be smiling in his grave. All democrats will be proud of leaving their burdonsom integrity at the alter of socialism.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

All your opinion......not true.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

All your opinion, and please consider your record on these things.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Some members of the Nazi party will will most likely go along with impeachment .


Nazi party? 
Nazi burn books
Democrats censor conservatives on new and internet.
Democrats are socialists and so were Nazi even though femocrats are trying to destroy that image of Nazi. Why woukd they do that? Because they dont want anyone to know how radical they are. Watch this administration suck up to Iran and vrap on Israel. Remember how ticked they were that Trump moved the embassy? This administration will destroy the mid east peace.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nazis are on the far right.....storm the capital. Proud boys.....wearing shirts that say. These are some of the people Trump says he is proud of....

6MWE....6 million wasn't enough.....Camp Auchwitz


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The level of censorship exhibited by social media is comparable only to the censorship enacted by the nazis in 1933 with the book burning.
With that, add the dumbocraps attempting to rewrite history and redefine words to meet their objectives.
Just watch the civil liberties go away in the next few years now that the dumbocraps are in office.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not....only Repugnicans and the far right Nazi, Skinhead, and Proud Boys


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This doesnt look like a riot.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Ken,
There is no way you can say that social media is not censoring republicans and promoting liberal socialism.
The censorship is being performed by the left just like nazi's did and you know it!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> only Repugnicans


Thats a sick minded elitist (liberal ) attitude.

Your wrong about Nazi too. Have you not noticed they hate the "Jews" just like democrats.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As long as the people here call my party Dumbocrats your party will be Repugnicans.

There is an old saying....."What's good for the goose is good for the gander." or this....."What yea shall sow, Yea shall reap" or maybe this.....What goes around comes around."

So if I'm a sick minded elitist then you (NAZI far right)definitely are also.

We are not godless bas=×%$ards or the pedophile party. You continue to call my party all these names, then I will do the same for yours.

And I'm tired of being called a Communist. So until that stops.....you will be called a Nazi.

How about we just stick with Liberal(I'm a Moderate) and Conservative?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

if you can't open your eyes right now and see how social media and some companies (THAT ARE OWNED AND RUN BY LIBERALS) are acting by censoring people or deleting their APP... you are blind. Sorry it is sad but true. If you see how these people are not acting like the Nazi's by trying to control information... you are blind.

I have been saying this for awhile and you dismiss it. But Twitter, Facebook, and now Amazon, Apple, and Mircrosoft.... are all acting like Nazi's. They are trying to censor PRALER. Which if you can still get it or get on it.... it is an open platform. People are not getting censored, deleted, etc. But big tech is scared of this because the bias is getting shown to the people.

Like Tucker and others has stated..... The Iatola has an active account talking about destruction of jews and others.... yet his account isn't getting censored.... but Republican's are? Look how they handled the Hunter Biden Story? Look how other far left extremist groups... ANTIFA and BLM who are talking about hurting reporters (Andy Ngo) and to cause civil distress are not getting shut down or posts getting deleted.... why is that??? Same goes for even actual NAZI groups... their accounts are not getting shut down... Just Republicans.... why is this??

Again.... if you dont see this as a huge issue something is wrong. You are blinded by hatred for Trump.

Again... what I am talking about isn't a Republican vs Democrat thing.... it is about censorship and freedom of speech. This should scare the hell out of everyone.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry Chuck but if you and others here can't see that the Trump insurrection last Wed. wasn't domestic terrorism then you are the one who is blind.

After supporters of President Trump descended on the U.S. Capitol building, hoping to stop the counting of electoral college votes, lawmakers and experts alike repeated a phrase to describe the violent mob: "domestic terrorists."

"Those who performed these reprehensible acts cannot be called protesters; no, these were rioters and insurrectionists, goons and thugs, domestic terrorists," after lawmakers reconvened. "They do not represent America."

Sen. Lindsey O. Graham (R-S.C.) said Thursday that the band of people who occupied the House floor were "terrorists, not patriots," evoking the fact that September will mark 20 years since the 9/11 terrorist attacks.

"What happened today was domestic terrorism," GOP spokesman Michael Ahrens tweeted.

These wacko's yelling "Hang Vice President Pence" and trying to break into the House and Senate chambers are terrorists. And should be prosecuted. Same goes for their enablers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump needs to be impeached. Even if it goes beyond Jan 20. He needs to pay for incinerating a riot. There has to be consequences for his actions.

It would keep him from running for public office again.

Lose his retirement pay.

Lose his Health Insurance

Lose his Secret Service protection.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

I am not talking about impeachment, what happened at the capital or the fact that twitter suspended his account for violation of "its rules". I am talking about FREE SPEECH ISSUES. I am talking about how they suspend Trump but not the Iatola or far right and far left nut bags. Those accounts are still open. They haven't suspended accounts that called for violence against a reporter (Andy Ngo), they havent suspened accounts that call for violence agaisnt conservatives or to burn down and riot (ANTIFA AND BLM IN PORTLAND)... they are just picking on Trump to make an example.... not these others. They are not following their own "guidelines". They are just surpressing one political group. THAT IS SCARY... and is what is happen in Nazi germany.

Again.... if you cant see this... you are blinded by hate. Again this isn't a Trump thing... This isn't a Dem's verse Republican thing.... IT IS FREE SPEECH and how a few are trying to supress the freedom of one specific group.

Twitter, Facebook, Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, etc.... are all right now dealing with FREE SPEECH issues. That is what should scare the crap out of everyone. They are targeting Republicans, conservatives, etc. They are trying to rule it all. If you dont think this is an issue.... Facebook bought Instagram a few years ago... well that purchase was found to be in violation of some antitrust stuff. I am not sure where it is now... but Facebook got into trouble because they bought it to squash it. Now they needed to do some legal work or something. Again not sure how it ended up because of course the Media isn't reporting on it... LOL. But I know they were violating laws and what not.

Like I have talked about in other threads.... this could get really interesting. Freedom of speech issues... anti trust issues... etc. I hope Praler sues.

But my comparison is that social media groups... Twitter, Facebook, etc. Along with CNN, MSNBC, etc... all havent been reporting the truth, are curbing stories, are flying off the handle in one direction but never make corrections, etc. Those groups are acting like the media in Nazi germany. Where only oneside of the story is getting told... not both! Where they will supress other stories that go against the owners political beliefs, etc. If you cant see this you are blind!!!!

If you go back and look what I wrote i talked about how Trump speech wasn't that agressive like they are talking about on the news. Rudy's speech was. :bop: But so have other other political leaders....ie: Pelosi, Harris, etc. They actually called for violence and stuff. So how can you call for impeachment on Trump but not them?? SD said he holds them all accountable.. good. So if they impeach trump for this.... they should also harris, pelosi and the other political figures. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another example of how Twitter and others are full of [email protected]#T.....

They didn't "ban" anyone who talked about assaulting Rand Paul.... or even the accounts of where people celebrated the assault on him or even talked about doing it again.

You see what I am talking about.... if it is violence against conservatives twitter hasn't done a thing. If it is violence against democrats.... people get suspened or kicked off.

Again... you can't have it one way and not the other. THAT IS THE ISSUE!!! I am all for it they were doing it on a level playing field. BUT THEY ARE NOT!!! This stuff with PARLER is showing that it is true. BTW.. Parler isn't just a conservative platform. It is open to everyone. What is sad is that the media is trying to tote it as "conservative". It is just the people who were getting banned on twitter moved over their.... and who was getting banned on twitter... CONSERVATIVES. It shows how the big companies want to "control" what information people can get. AGAIN THAT IS THE ISSUE!!!! :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now it gets worse. They say Parlor is a white supremesists site. Truth is the victim here.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Trump needs to be impeached. Even if it goes beyond Jan 20. He needs to pay for incinerating a riot. There has to be consequences for his actions.
> 
> It would keep him from running for public office again.
> 
> ...


Except that he didn't incite a riot.



> No, Trump Isn't Guilty Of Incitement
> 
> By Jeffrey Scott Shapiro
> 
> ...


https://www.wsj.com/articles/no-trump-i ... =djemITP_h

Damn, that pesky Constitution just keeps getting in the way, doesn't it.

Of course, as a general rule, the Democrats don't much care about the Constitution anymore.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'll tell you what.....I watch a lot of news programs....CNN, MSNBC, FOX, NEWSMAX, MSN, ABC,NBC.

I don't see what the problem is. I get both sides.

I see it differently and so do a whole lot of people. Breaking into the Capital and trying to get at the Senators and House members is a crime. Yelling "Hang Pense" There will be more coming out. Now the FBI is warning EVERY state that there is a threat of mob violence at every state Capital plus Washington on Jan 20.

These people were incited by Trump, family and personal lawyer. You can disagree and that's fine. We just see some things differently. I respect your point of view.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

There is no question in my mind that at least some of the people at the capital committed a crime. We clearly see people forcing their way in, breaking windows, etc. those are prosecutable crimes, and they should be prosecuted. But what President Trump said to his followers prior to the incident at the capital does not rise to the level of a crime. What he said to his followers while the incident was ongoing was not a crime, he repeatedly said to remain peaceful. Again, no crime. Their impeachment premise is based on crimes he did not commit.

You are correct, we see things differently, and I can respect your point of view, even though I don't understand how a logical person can see things that way.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm not logical. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I see it differently and so do a whole lot of people. Breaking into the Capital and trying to get at the Senators and House members is a crime.


Ken if I rob a gas station they cant prosecute you for it. Especially of you told me not to. President Trump called for peaceful gathering at the white house. The actions of the left is pitchfork dark ages mentality.

Like hunt1 I agree the rioters should be prosecuted. The left said there was tens of thousands of rioters. Did you see that Ken?

Latest poll 77% of people think this is political spite, while 74% think they shoukd move on. Meanwhile democrats are calling to disbar any attorney that helped Trump. Defending Manson was ok, but not Trump.



> I'm not logical


 Face value from what you post I would say not politically.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

KEN W said:


> I'm not logical. :laugh: :laugh:


I totally agree with your statement Ken :rollin: oke: :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm not logical.....Packers will win the Super Bowl. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Patriots coach Bill Belichick has decided to decline the Presidential Medal of Freedom.

"Recently, I was offered the opportunity to receive the Presidential Medal of Freedom, which I was flattered by out of respect for what the honor represents and admiration for past recipients," Belichick said in a statement issued Monday night. "Subsequently, the tragic events of last week occurred and the decision has been made not to move forward with the award.

"Above all, I am an American citizen with great reverence for our nation's value, freedom and democracy. I know I also represent my family and the New England Patriots football team. Continuing those efforts while remaining true to the people, team and country I love outweigh the benefit of any individual award."

Not a BB fan.....way to go Bill :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I'm not logical.....Packers will win the Super Bowl. :laugh: :laugh:


Ken.... please go seek help ASAP.... oke: :laugh: You live in MN now and that is grounds for tar and feathering.... LOL

The whole impeachment issue will be a hard one to follow thru. Because like I have mentioned.... If Trump gets impeached because of what he said. Then so should Pelosi, Harris, etc. All of the elected officials who this past summer fanned the flames with words. Remember people were breaking into federal buildings, burning federal buildings, breaking into state buildings, burning state buildings, etc.

It should go both ways.... if Trump is "impeachable"... the so should the people i posted the pictures of with their quotes of things they said.

Edit:
Interesting somethings coming out right now.

The timeline of events. The start of the "breeching" or "riots" was 20 mins before Trumps speech ended that day. Dont know how accurate all of this is as of now. But things to consider when trying to place blame and to impeach.

Also the evidence of the pipe bombs that were placed at the RNC and DNC ahead of Trumps speech.

Again... all premeditated by idiots! But to say "trump is 100% at fault" or should be impeached.... things are getting found out that it might not be the case. Just nutbags being nutbags. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.....you don't get it. Huntin said I was not logical. Not logical for me would pick the Packers.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Come on Ken, you know your a closet fan of the Packers!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What's that old saying?????

COLD DAY IN HELL :beer: :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Chuck.....you don't get it. Huntin said I was not logical. Not logical for me would pick the Packers.


Ken.... I did get what you were saying. I was just adding ontop of it. :beer: :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I always hope the Packers have a perfect season......0-16 oke: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I keep telling my friends who are Packer fans this....

I can't wait until they dont resign Rogers and he can come to the Vikings..... oke: :beer:

And honestly... about when Cousins contract is up... is about when Rogers is up..... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/Jim_Jordan/status/1 ... 6414272516

This is a good video of Jim Jordan talking about this whole issue.

back in 2017.... people objected to the electoral college vote. How republicans keep denouncing violence... but get blamed for things.

I will be honest... this all goes back to when the media, elected officals, and everyone... .BLAMED BUSH!!!! It hasn't stopped since then.... if something it wrong... Blame a republican. uke: Instead of trying to really find the problems.

Remember all of the riots and stuff is about "racism".... when data shows racism in the USA has decreased! Police shootings of unarmed black people have DECREASED.... etc. Yet racism is a HUGE PROBLEM. It isn't a problem unless people are out looking to try and make it a problem.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It isn't a problem unless people are out looking to try and make it a problem.


 That's the way with many things these days. There are professionals at it out looking constantly for something to be offended about.

I was watching a timeline today that was interesting. The riot happened 20 minutes before Trump talked about we need to fight etc.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

Right now congress people are turning what happened at the capital into something about racism. WHEN IT WAS ABOUT AN ELECTION....

This goes right along with what I was talking about... people are looking to turn everything into race issue. The people were at the capital because they thought the election was "stolen". Not because of RACE.... uke: uke: uke:

There could have been racists at the event. Nobody is denying this.... but not once did anyone bring up RACE.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I hope you didn't already post this and I missed it. It's a good read if your democrat or republican and really do care about this nation and truth.



> Rush to judgement? Three crucial questions remain unanswered about Capitol siege. By John Solomon
> 
> https://justthenews.com/government/c...ain-unanswered
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

No I haven't seen that at all.

But there are questions that need to be answered.

You know what I always say..... We need to let things play out. :thumb:

It could have been an "inside" job by many people.... elected officials on either side. By capital security who were upset with election results or who wanted to take down the president.... by crazy nut bags who just wore police uniforms and acted like they belonged and during chaos people are not looking closely at credentials or if what the uniform they are wearing is exactly to a T what others are wearing. Remember they called for "back up"... so new people were arriving.

Anyways... dont want to get a tin foil hat on and scream "conspiracy"... but there are things that need to be answered. The ANTIFA is a plausable thing. Look how many ANTIFA members dress... black, body armor/vests on, face masks, shields, etc. They look almost "SWAT" ready. Again not saying this happened.... but I could see in mass confusion other police thinking some ANTIFA dressed people if they had a "badge" on could do what people are saying. But it also goes to say a nut bag on the right could do the exact same thing.

That is why there should be an investigation. Just like the timeline issues that you have brought up and so have I. So the rush to impeachment wasn't the best move. Like I talked about this should scare everyone. Look how the House has acted the past 4 years. With 2 investigations that were based on crappy info and they kept going even though they knew it was crappy info. Then an impeachment with no evidence. Then this last impeachment with no investigation or hearing. So what to say will happen if the house loses seats and the Republicans take control?

There is evidence of Biden doing some things.... evidence of his family.... etc. How about evidence of Harris "insighting" stuff. because she did this summer..... same rehtoric as Trump but even more direct about causing damage. Just think about it.... the rush job isn't good. Plus if you noticed some of the new Republican's getting elected are sick of this and sick of taking the "high road". The next 4 years could be ugly in DC.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The U.S. Capitol Police Chief Steven Sund, who resigned after the attack, told The Washington Post that security officials at the House and Senate rebuffed his early request to call in the National Guard ahead of a protest.
> Sund alleged that House Sergeant-at-Arms Paul Irving was concerned with the "optics" of declaring an emergency ahead of the protests and rejected a National Guard presence. He says Senate Sergeant-at-Arms Michael Stenger recommended that he informally request the Guard to be ready in case it was needed to maintain security.
> Irving and Stenger have not talked publicly. But their account will be essential to the final effort to assign accountability for the glaring security lapses exposed last Wednesday. The key questions for both men is whether they warned Pelosi or Senate Leaders Mitch McConnell and Chuck Schumer about the violence concerns or consulted with the leaders about the idea of activating the Guard.
> Democrats for weeks were concerned by the pro-Trump rally and previously had criticized Trump for using National Guard to quell Black Lives Matter riots in the summer. The leadership's discussions with their security chiefs now becomes an essential investigative focus.


Everyone should re-read this part of what plainsman posted.

One guy said.... we dont need the National Gaurd... the other said.. Lets get them on the ready. Then look at who is "incharge" of each of those houses... one is a Dem the other is a Rep. But that shows you THEY KNEW SOMETHING WAS UP.

Then read about how all summer about how many Dem's were outspoken about BLM and ANTIFA protests/riots and how they should be handled....ie: use police or national gaurd or not use them. Remember how i keep saying.... the police have been neutered by the elected officials.... You see all of this plays a part. Also remember how I stated if "biden" wins it will give groups the "balls" to go further... i had ANTIFA in mind... .but goes on the other side as well. If one group sees how police are not doing things to another group. What should make them think the police will act any different towards them... and HONESTLY they police can't because of the law suits. If the police started to crack the skulls of Neo Nazis and not BLM.... the NEO Nazi group would win in a land slide in a court battle. Sad but True.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Unfortunately, none of this matters because it does not coincide with the Dems agenda. The Democrats have their own version of the facts and since they have the national media in their back pockets the majority of Americans will only hear whatever information the Democrats want us to hear. With the help of Facebook, Twitter and most all of the major news sources the Democrats have assured that the only message getting through is their version of the facts. History has shown us that from Hitler's Nazi Germany to every communist/socialist nation in the world, if you control the media, you control the message. If you control the message, you control the people.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> History has shown us that from Hitler's Nazi Germany to every communist/socialist nation in the world, if you control the media, you control the message. If you control the message, you control the people.


This is what I keep talking about. I also say when people call conservatives or republican "NAZI's".... who is actually controlling the information and media... It isn't the conservatives/republicans.

Also.... did anyone watch the interview with Jacob Blake.

HE ADMITTED TO HAVING A KNIFE ON HIM WHILE HE WAS WRESTLING WITH POLICE..... HE ADMITTED HE DROPPED IT WHILE WRESTLING WITH THEM AND PICKED IT BACK UP.... but what did the media report and still his lawyer stated.. HE WAS UNARMED!!!

Didn't this mis-information and lie start riots and a city burned. Plus people lost their lives because of the lies spread by the media. Also didn't elected officials also say to go protest and "make your voices heard"... didn't some state to RISE UP..... etc.

Hmmmmm....... funny how facts that come out are totally different than what gets reported. Still waiting for the media to put a front page saying.... WE WERE WRONG. :thumb: oke: uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/tomselliott/status/ ... 4455575554

Here is a video of Don Lemon and Chris Cuomo basically saying... anyone who voted for Trump is with the KKK and is a Racist....

WRONG... you dont think this is dangerous speech. uke: Dont they know black people voted for Trump... hispanics... Asia... gay....trans... etc.

This is what many have been talking about.

It also goes the same way when people say... if you voted for Biden you are a communist. But you dont see people saying those words on FOX.... interesting isn't it.

Here is the deal.... I can half way see what Don Lemon is trying to say. IE: If you are voting or thinking the same way as someone that is a KKK member... maybe you are in the wrong. But here is the deal.... KKK believes in God... so are they wrong? KKK are against abortion... are they wrong? KKK believes in marriage is between a man and a woman.... are they wrong?

You can agree with people on something but not all. Don Lemon is trying to group everyone in the same boat.

Just like I said above.... it is like saying every liberal is a communist or if you voted for Biden your a communist.... no they are not. Some people who are liberal or voted for Biden don't agree with abortion.... some people who are liberal or voted for Biden believe in god... people who voted for Biden believe marriage is between a man and a woman.... Hmmm... those are the same things the KKK believe in... so are these people also KLAN MEMBERS... that is what Don Lemon referring too. Because they hold simular beliefs.

If you dont think the media is driving the hate and divide in the country.... you need to wake up or I got some ocean side property for you in Colorado. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/RealOmarNavarro/sta ... 4664928257

Look at this video of the montage of what elected officals have stated and celebrities/influencers.

But this is all of TRUMPS FAULT... uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.fox13now.com/news/local-new ... itol-riots

Lets put this there.

BTW... a little back ground on Mr. John Sullivan...

Arrested before during BLM and ANTIFA riots during the summer.
Was in DC in August screaming... Rip Trump from the WHITEHOUSE.
Was seen in all major riots...in Minneapolis, Kenosha, DC, etc. for this past summer for BLM and ANTIFA
Is a leader in both BLM and ANTIFA

So was it only Trump Supporters who caused all the chaos at the Capital??????

Like I say... let the investigation happen and see what unfolds. But it wont do anything about the fact that the House rushed to IMPEACH without an investigation and proper hearing. Scary to think what the future holds for whom ever has the house chair. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He needs to pay for incinerating a riot.


 I would liked to have seen that. Was he like John Sullivan and calling for someone to burn those MF people up?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Isn't it funny if you let things play out what is coming to light.

Again... not say there wasn't Trump supporters who rushed and stormed the capital... there was.

But there was also others who were aggitators, instigators, etc. There were ANTI-TRUMP PEOPLE as well.

Honestly what should scare the hell out of the Democratic party is that I saw on Twitter a flyer from ANTIFA that stated some along the lines of.... F-Biden, we want our land back. It was on Andy Ngo's page. It was an ANTIFA "youth" group website.

So now if you get "trump supporters" aligning with ANTIFA... whom many Democrats supported all summer because they were "anti-trump".... what will happen? Hopefully they will do what Trump wanted is LAW AND ORDER. What I really hope is that any conservative or republican who see's the democrats shift to this... shows videos of Trump saying the exact same thing they are... but earlier.

Just look at Gov. Cuomo... now wanting to open things up in NYC... along with some other govenors... just wait... after the 20th... Newsom will start to open things in CA. oke: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another Mayor is coming out saying ... .OPEN ASAP.... Chicago mayor. Look what she said a few months ago... quite the opposite.

Funny how this is happening.... and I believe I stated this before the election even happened.... uke: uke: uke:

If you hear Pelosi, Schummer or other higher ups start to say... OPEN UP.... that would put the icying on the cake for YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME....

But Cuomo is a big sprinkle on that Cake.... litterally only a month ago he was saying more lock downs. uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

FBI Washington Field Office Assistant Director in Charge Steven D'Antuono.....

"To those of you who took part in the violence, here's something you should know: Every FBI field office in the country is looking for you.

As a matter of fact, even your friends and family are tipping us off. So you might want to consider turning yourself in instead of wondering when we're going to come knocking on your door-because we will."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hope thats right Ken, and not only a fishing game.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------

